# Enclosing washer and dryer



## Crazynursern (Sep 29, 2020)

Hello all. I have a washer and dryer located ion my kitchen. It’s location is next to my back door and along an outside wall. I would like to enclose the area and covers with bifold doors or something along that line but not sure if that will work since the light switch is in that area.i don’t want to cover with curtain. Any ideas


----------



## Crazynursern (Sep 29, 2020)

Here is a pic


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You could move the light switch box over a bit to the left and use it as a junction box to extend the wires to the new box.


----------



## Crazynursern (Sep 29, 2020)

What is the best way to enclose it?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Leave it be. The folks designing those machines did a good job and they look nice and better with the washer lid closed. I guarantee you will not like a wall that close to the door knob. To prove this to yourself stand a sheet of plywood between the dryer. The only to make that satisfactory would be to reverse the door opening.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Crazynursern said:


> What is the best way to enclose it?


 I agree that the door will want to be changed too.
Is there a window on the side wall just out of the picture?


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

You could build a thin 2x3 stud enclosure with panelling to match the wainscot and a lightweight accordian door. The light switch, door swing, and window might be an issue if there is no room to push them left or backwards.

I would initially agree with Senior's sentiments, unless it is worth it to you to do more work to make it right.


----------



## Crazynursern (Sep 29, 2020)

Ok so if I leave as is what is the best way to get the cabinet to match. That wood is old knotty pine and I believe the cabinet is a pre fab from Lowe’s that is Adler but they definitely don’t match


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

You could give it a go with sanding and staining, the painters can give you great advice for that. While you are at the store getting stain, just for kicks check out the rest of the prefab cabinets and see if there is a standard kit of cabinets that goes the entire width of the washer and dryer and also matches your wainscot.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Crazynursern said:


> Ok so if I leave as is what is the best way to get the cabinet to match. That wood is old knotty pine and I believe the cabinet is a pre fab from Lowe’s that is Adler but they definitely don’t match


How much room between the door trim and the dryer?


----------

